# Summer League Action for OKC NBA



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

You can catch the games at www.nba.com/magic and go to their summer league section.. 


OKC are kicking the action off today at 3pm against Indiana. Really looking forward to seeing some of the players go at it... 


Here's the roster for OKC

OKLAHOMA CITY
No. Player Pos. Ht. Wt. Birthdate Last Team/College 
0 Russell Westbrook G 6-3 190 11/12/88 UCLA 
2 Devin Green F 6-7 210 10/25/82 Hampton/Italy 
3 D.J. White F 6-9 250 8/31/86 Indiana 
5 Mykal Riley F 6-6 185 7/14/85 Alabama 
8 Ndudi Ebi F 6-9 200 6/18/84 Israel/Westbury Christian HS (TX) 
11 Aaron Bruce G 6-3 185 12/19/84 Baylor 
12 Ronald Dupree F 6-7 210 1/26/81 Sonics/Det/NBDL/Louisiana State 
22 Jeff Green F 6-9 235 8/28/86 Sonics (NBA)/Georgetown 
23 Ronell Taylor G 6-5 200 7/26/82 Slovenia/Alabama-Birm 
30 Justin Williams F/C 6-10 260 5/12/84 Sac (NBA)/Houston (NBA)/Wyoming 
42 Brian Randle F 6-8 220 2/8/85 Illinois 
44 Nick Lewis F/C 6-10 235 4/20/83 San Diego (NBDL) 
50 DeVon Hardin C 6-11 250 6/3/86 California 


Team is looking solid Jeff Green will tear this up if he is given lots of minutes. Good to see Ndudi Ebi love that kid!!... Will be a nice gauge to see if Westbrook was worth that 4th pick. Hopefully it is a chance for him to work on his offense.. 

And for anybody interested here is the Pacers roster.

INDIANA PACERS
No. Player Pos. Ht. Wt. Birthdate Last Team/College 
6 Miguel "Ali" Berdiel F/G 6-6 200 12/27/83 Santurce (Puerto Rico)/Valparaiso 
16 Stanley Burrell G 6-3 210 9/16/84 Xavier 
11 Earl Calloway G 6-3 175 9/30/83 Indiana 
22 Josh Davis F 6-8 242 8/10/80 BC Kyiv (Ukraine)/Wyoming 
29 Andre Emmett F 6-5 220 6/11/82 Belgacom Liege Basket (Belgium)/Texas Tech 
54 Vladimir Gulobovic C 7-0 225 2/24/86 Serbia 
23 Stephen Graham F 6-6 215 6/11/82 Indiana (NBA)/Oklahoma State 
20 Justin Gray G 6-2 185 3/31/82 CEZ Basketball Nymburk (Czech Rep.)/Wake Forest 
51 Aleks Maric C 6-11 270 10/22/84 Nebraska 
44 Courtney Sims C 6-11 245 10/21/83 Iowa (NBADL)/Michigan 
2 David Teague G 6-5 196 6/4/83 AEL (Greece)/Purdue 
4 Shawne Williams F 6-9 225 2/16/86 Indiana (NBA)/Memphis 

I just wanted to mention the NBA has some wacky rules and the one thats stopping Hibbert getting this summer league experience is pissing me off. I really wanted to see him. Maybe he will join the roster once the Oneal/Ford trade is made official.. fingers crossd. 

Should be a great game, I will be trying to watch it as long as the feed isn't to god awful :biggrin:

Good luck OKC


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

hahahahahahahhaa @ Gulobovic how did he get invited? I love how much he sucks. 

Am I really the only person watching this? 


Russell Westbrook has got game. He has been slicing through and getting to the bucket and dishing out very well and successfully I may add. Jeff Green his usual self, looking good out there. DJ White is playing aggresive, looks a little out of control but still he has impressed me.

Shawne Williams looking good for the Pacers... Steph Graham with 10 points 


End of 1st Q


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Gulobovic just made a nice move, ofcourse 2 seconds before off a dish from Emmett he missd it completely and it bounced back to Andre via his Serbian chin lol...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Westbrook looked good when he was in.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Westbrook looks great. I dont think he is going to have much a problem playing point.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

How has Justin Williams not found a place in the league yet?


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

commentary is great.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I am bored of discussing on my lonesome. 

Westbrook is a player. 

Earl Callaway is ballin' out there...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh man in those minutes I didn't refresh this page you all came to keep me company... yey :biggrin:

Commentary is real funny, loved the line after dude said Gulobovic had bad hands 'from where I'm sitting I don't think he even owns hands'... 'yeah he just plays with real long wrists' hahaha good stuff.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Westbrook looks great on both offense and defense


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I think it's dumb that Rush and Hibbert can't play for Indiana because of the stupid NBA trade rules. 

As for OKC getting crushed, I think they should probably get used to this throughout the year


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^ It's not like this is the same team that will be playing during the yr. The real team is still a work in progress obviously, but they should show improvement as Durant and Green continue to develop.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

If Presti makes good draft choices and trades, the OKC team has the potential to be an up and coming team in the West in three years or so. It would be easier for them if they were in the Eastern Conference, though. Either way, they will continue to lose allot of games as the team matures and grows together. As long as they are improving and building for the future , losing allot of games is acceptable. Besides, OKC is gonna love this young team.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I think it's dumb that Rush and Hibbert can't play for Indiana because of the stupid NBA trade rules.
> 
> As for OKC getting crushed, I think they should probably get used to this throughout the year


It is my understanding they will join up with the team after the respective trades have been made official in a couple of days...


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been on the Westbrook bandwagon since mid-season of his sophomore year at UCLA. The kid is really good and underrated. People look at his stats and don't think much of him but he just does whatever his team needs him to do.

The kid can score in bunches (like when noone was on verse Memphis he did it himself with like 24 points), can play PG (led Pac-10 in assists when Collison was injured) and is a sick, sick defender.

I did think he was picked too high, and wouldn't take him over Bayless, but honestly, i think it all worked out perfect in the end. OKC has the right PG for their future, and Bayless went into the best situation possible for him.

Go WESTBROOK! (the only reason i'm following this team).


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Durant is playing today...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Interesting. I was already surprised that he was there yesterday, but it makes sense now.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jeff Green has seriously tore this game up.. He has around 30 points right now. Out-friggin-standing


Durant with 20. Westbrook with 19.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Why isn't Sene in here?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Because other teams complained he was far too polished to compete against such meagre competition. Plus he is in Russia working on his game while swiggin vodka with his best friend Herby. 

Herby is a pig.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I meant Sene, not Keon Clark.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Chan said:


> I meant Sene, not Keon Clark.


Well why didn't you just say that? 



I am also unsure why Sene wasn't asked up, he needs so much game time its crazy and they leave him to do single man drills in some lab. Terrible choice Presti....


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Durant showing up was great for OKC, but damn, Jeff Green tore that **** up.

In two days (Game 4), we got Miami v OKC. Should be fun:

Chalmers v Westbrook (as far as I know both have been excellent so far)
Beasley v Durant/Green (stars of the Summer League)


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

OKC really won't be that bad. 

Westbrook, Green and Durant is certainly something to build on. Honestly, you have your 1-2-3 of the future. They need to work on obtaining big guys (PF; C)from Free Agency and their high lotto picks, and then work on some depth. They have a future.

OKC really didn't get a bad bball team.

GO WESTBROOK!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers will hold Westbrook to 10 or less points. I give you my guarantee. If I'm wrong, you never have to listen to me again.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

pssh, its on son. R-Dub will own Chalmers.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

R-Dub will indeed own Chalmers. But I look forward to seeing the matchup... It is such a shame in the years before Durant/Green draft they didn't have the talent in the front offices to scout a good promising centre. 

Imagine a big man of some quality to go along with the 3 young guns they have now? They would be deadly.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't know about rub him. Right now Chalmers is the more polished, experienced and skilled player.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> R-Dub will indeed own Chalmers. But I look forward to seeing the matchup... It is such a shame in the years before Durant/Green draft they didn't have the talent in the front offices to scout a good promising centre.
> 
> Imagine a big man of some quality to go along with the 3 young guns they have now? They would be deadly.


totally agree w/ this post!

I think one thing that people forget is Westbrook is as good, if not a better defender than Chalmers.

The Sonics will actually be pretty good if their big 3 can gel together and continue to develop.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Jeff Green is becoming one of my favorite players. Big man can get to the line!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Who's this Jayson Rivera? The commentators keep talking about him.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

"Aaron Gray actually had one hell of a game. _Mr. July_"

:laugh:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Reader e-mail: What's worth more, Kwame Brown or a plate of lasagna?

"What lasagna? Depends what kind."

"Meat."

"Then the meat lasagna. If it's vegetable, then it's Kwame."

:laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok Westbrook has 10 with just over 3 minutes left...in the first half... :laugh:

He just ahs to not score for like the next half hour and I'm good.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

****ing Westbrook.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Its ok man, istill love you!

R-Dub is really good. (so is chalmers)


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks man. Yea Westbrook and Chalmers are two kind of similar guards, and people are sleeping on both of em.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It's the Summer League, Westbrook is playing against a lot of guys who aren't better than what he has seen at UCLA.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

croco said:


> It's the Summer League, Westbrook is playing against a lot of guys who aren't better than what he has seen at UCLA.


Eh? Surely summerleague talent has college level beat out. Westbrook is playing against guys like Rose, Chalmers, Callawoy and Lee in this mini-league and he has shone. The talent he played against last year was mediocre in comparison, he only have to go against really good PG's everyonce in a while..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Porn_Player said:


> Eh? Surely summerleague talent has college level beat out. Westbrook is playing against guys like Rose, Chalmers, Callawoy and Lee in this mini-league and he has shone. The talent he played against last year was mediocre in comparison, he only have to go against really good PG's everyonce in a while..


The Summer League has absolutely nothing to do with real NBA games. Westbrook will struggle once he plays against NBA teams.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

croco said:


> The Summer League has absolutely nothing to do with real NBA games. Westbrook will struggle once he plays against NBA teams.


But that has nothing to do with what you just said...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Porn_Player said:


> But that has nothing to do with what you just said...


How has that nothing do with him playing against weak competition ? Yes, he has played well in the Summer League, but the significance of those games is marginal. We have seen other guys play even better before they went on to have bad NBA seasons. The Summer League is basically scrimmage games or pick up games and not for real, you are not playing against NBA players for the most part. It's not even 4x12 minutes.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

croco said:


> It's the Summer League, Westbrook is playing against a lot of guys who aren't better than what he has seen at UCLA.


Which I initially had the problem with ... 



croco said:


> How has that nothing do with him playing against weak competition ? Yes, he has played well in the Summer League, but the significance of those games is marginal. We have seen other guys play even better before they went on to have bad NBA seasons. The Summer League is basically scrimmage games or pick up games and not for real, you are not playing against NBA players for the most part. It's not even 4x12 minutes.


And which has nothing to do with what you said and what I had the problem with. 


I know all about what the summer league is, so please don't go into detail like I am some new NBA fan trying to find his feet. My point was you suggested the teams in the Orlando Summer League didn't match up to what Westbrook had already seen while playing for UCLA, my point was you are wrong.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The overall talent on most of those teams is higher than in college, the standard of play is not.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I think that Westbrook will be good this year. Even though he was picked 4th, i think he is really underrated by a lot of people. He will be one of the best from this draft, imo.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

croco said:


> The overall talent on most of those teams is higher than in college, *the standard of play is not*.


Dependant on games ofcourse. And like you said it's only a 'scrimmage' so the organisation of play is left to the kids on the floor.


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

croco said:


> The Summer League has absolutely nothing to do with real NBA games. Westbrook will struggle once he plays against NBA teams.


just like any rookie.


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

croco said:


> The Summer League has absolutely nothing to do with real NBA games. Westbrook will struggle once he plays against NBA teams.


Oh really?

Kevin Durant looked weak and shot a horrible percentage in the summer league last year? What did he look like in the NBA? same thing. Actually towards the end of the year he looked better than when he was in the summer league.


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

not surprising though you have been bashing him for awhile.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

And I will continue to be critical until he proves otherwise.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

AlThornton said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Kevin Durant looked weak and shot a horrible percentage in the summer league last year? What did he look like in the NBA? same thing. Actually towards the end of the year he looked better than when he was in the summer league.


*Don't tell posters to shut up, and quit taking your angst out on other posters.*


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

tha supes said:


> Shut up. Summer League is nothing like the regular season, don't even try to make it seem like it is.


edit: dont want to get banned


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

croco said:


> And I will continue to be critical until he proves otherwise.


what else does he have to prove?
Starter on a Final Four team, drafted #4 overall, one of the better rookies in summer league.

Id say he is doing just fine so far.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

AlThornton said:


> what else does he have to prove?
> Starter on a Final Four team, drafted #4 overall, one of the better rookies in summer league.
> 
> Id say he is doing just fine so far.


College accomplishments don't mean a thing in the NBA. Being drafted fourth overall only means more expectations, not less. He was barely a lottery pick in March, his stock didn't rise all that much during the NCAA tourney. For some reason his stock improved when no games where played as if most forgot that he hasn't even played a full season at the point. 

The Summer League is meaningless in terms of projecting how someone will look in real NBA games. Nobody in this draft has proved anything on a pro level.


----------



## oksportsguy (Jul 12, 2008)

They had the chance to check them out in the pre-draft camps, and they were able to see Westbrook play in a few games. Some where in there they saw something they liked, and decided that they wanted him. Several of the pre-draft reports said that they were looking hard at him as well.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you the first OKC fan?


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

oksportsguy said:


> They had the chance to check them out in the pre-draft camps, and they were able to see Westbrook play in a few games. Some where in there they saw something they liked, and decided that they wanted him. Several of the pre-draft reports said that they were looking hard at him as well.


Thank you.


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

croco said:


> College accomplishments don't mean a thing in the NBA. Being drafted fourth overall only means more expectations, not less. He was barely a lottery pick in March, his stock didn't rise all that much during the NCAA tourney. For some reason his stock improved when no games where played as if most forgot that he hasn't even played a full season at the point.
> 
> *The Summer League is meaningless in terms of projecting how someone will look in real NBA games*. Nobody in this draft has proved anything on a pro level.


False.
I'm not here to bash Kevin Durant, but he looked exactly the same in summer league compared to the first month or so in the NBA. Weak, bad shot selection, bad defense, jacking up shots, lot of turnovers, and a lot of points. I even watched all of his summer league games.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

AlThornton said:


> False.
> I'm not here to bash Kevin Durant, but he looked exactly the same in summer league compared to the first month or so in the NBA. Weak, bad shot selection, bad defense, jacking up shots, lot of turnovers, and a lot of points. I even watched all of his summer league games.


I don't get your point. Someone can play lousy in the Summer League and have a good or great rookie season, you can also be great in the Summer League and have a bad or subpar first season. You can't pick one player and make assumptions based on that. If Beasley has had his 1/13 stinker in the first game everyone who values the Summer League would have been on him, instead he has had a great first game and the second plus the following were almost forgotten. 

Even Anthony Randolph looked great yesterday, does that mean he is gonna get big minutes this year ? No.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Summer league proved that Westbrook can play PG, imo. That was the knock on him.

He shot well, played good defense, played PG well, and created for himself and others. That is a good sign. Whether you do it in summer league, pre-season or the playoffs, those are good signs.

I always thought R-dub was going to be really good. He has all the tools. Get off his back. He is doing everything right so far. He had good workouts and worked his way into a high draft pick, good practices and played very well in summer league. IDK how you can be down on the guy.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> Summer league proved that Westbrook can play PG, imo. That was the knock on him.
> 
> He shot well, played good defense, played PG well, and created for himself and others. That is a good sign. Whether you do it in summer league, pre-season or the playoffs, those are good signs.
> 
> I always thought R-dub was going to be really good. He has all the tools. Get off his back. He is doing everything right so far. He had good workouts and worked his way into a high draft pick, good practices and played very well in summer league. IDK how you can be down on the guy.


I'm not down on him, I have never been high on him to begin with. I'm not saying he is not an NBA caliber player, but you don't draft a point guard for his defense #4 overall. He is a point guard, he just isn't very good at it. How can he prove he is good enough when he is not playing in NBA games ? He could put up 30/5/10 in the Summer League and it wouldn't mean much.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> He is a point guard, *he just isn't very good at it*.


really? So him leading the Pac-10 in assists when he was playing PG isn't good at it? Him playing PG in the final 4 vs. Memphis when Rose abused Collison and playing EXTREMELY well on both sides of the ball isn't being good at it? Him balling it up in workouts and summer league isn't good at it?

I really question how much you have actually seen him play or are just going on what you have read.

The kid can ball, period.

He did everything he was asked to do in UCLA, and excelled at all of them. He did whatever the team needed to win and never complained. He could have easily been a 20ppg+ scorer if he wanted to, but was the 3rd or 4th option and instead took the defensive stopper role, and played PG and scored when needed.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Your problem is that you keep referring to college basketball when I'm projecting how he will look in the pros. Continue to hype him if you want to.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm not hyping him, i'm just defending him. I think he is and will be a good NBA player.


----------



## oksportsguy (Jul 12, 2008)

MrJayremmie said:


> Are you the first OKC fan?


I don't know is that a problem?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

no, it was a question. I haven't seen any OKC fans around here. Hopefully they start joining.


----------



## oksportsguy (Jul 12, 2008)

Just asking. There will be more as they find out about it. Some are just finding a new interest in the NBA. I just never spent much time on message boards. I work at home now.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

awesome man. You will like it here. Its not a dumb and annoying message board with a lot of trolls like ESPN. You can actually have really good conversations here. Its like a community here. Lots of cool people.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> awesome man. You will like it here. Its not a dumb and annoying message board with a lot of trolls like ESPN. You can actually have really good conversations here. Its like a community here. Lots of cool people.


Yeah, although we tend to disagree sometimes


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Heh, yea. Its all opinions though, its not like someone is right or wrong. 

It was really good when i stumbled across this place to find a place that I could talk bball with knowledgable fans.

If you ever were on the NBA board on ESPN.com... well, i don't think i want to talk about that.


----------



## oksportsguy (Jul 12, 2008)

croco said:


> Yeah, although we tend to disagree sometimes


I've kinda figured out thats what this is all about, wouldn't be much of a message board if everyone agreed. But your talking to an OSU fan in an OU state, we do love our sports.


----------



## oksportsguy (Jul 12, 2008)

So we're talking about the merits of glorified pick up games...


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

pretty much.

I like summer league just because around this time i'm going through serious NBA withdrawals. 

OKC was damn impressive. They will be better next season and i really like their core. I really hope that the city supports this team.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

oksportsguy said:


> I've kinda figured out thats what this is all about, wouldn't be much of a message board if everyone agreed. But your talking to an OSU fan in an OU state, we do love our sports.


A bit off-topic, but tell other people online or offline about this place. There aren't a lot of forums for the OKC basketball team right now and you could always pride yourself with being the first or one of the first to join looking back in a few years.


----------



## oksportsguy (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't think there is going to be a problem with getting people to the games. We're talking about a parade just to welcome the players. I do know that we had 11,000 people call to get on the season ticket list in the first 24 hours. People in Kansas were calling.

The thing I was really impressed with was the chemistry the players showed.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

oksportsguy said:


> I don't think there is going to be a problem with getting people to the games. We're talking about a parade just to welcome the players. I do know that we had 11,000 people call to get on the season ticket list in the first 24 hours. People in Kansas were calling.
> 
> The thing I was really impressed with was the chemistry the players showed.


I agree. In fact, I think with the reports on Westbrook, Oklahoma City may have a championship within five years, and make the playoffs within two


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Hmm, i don't think OKC can in the west, maybe in a bit when the older teams fall off (Mavs, Spurs, Suns).


----------



## oksportsguy (Jul 12, 2008)

Hallway said:


> I agree. In fact, I think with the reports on Westbrook, Oklahoma City may have a championship within five years, and make the playoffs within two


I may not be quite as optimistic. I'm afraid all the planets are going to line up to get it that fast. Could happen though.

I think we're looking at may be 3-5 years to make the playoff, championships may take a little longer. A lot of things have to fall into place to win championships, even Boston with all of their good players were taking a chance. They could have just as easily fallen on their faces. It's a lot easier to make the top 50%(play offs) then it is to make it to the end.

We have a good start.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

oksportsguy said:


> I may not be quite as optimistic. I'm afraid all the planets are going to line up to get it that fast. Could happen though.
> 
> I think we're looking at may be 3-5 years to make the playoff, championships may take a little longer. A lot of things have to fall into place to win championships, even Boston with all of their good players were taking a chance. They could have just as easily fallen on their faces. It's a lot easier to make the top 50%(play offs) then it is to make it to the end.
> 
> We have a good start.


The "team formally known as the Sonics" are actually following the lead of the Hornets, if not ahead of it. The Hornets drafted Chris Paul and he took off. Durant is the same way. He took off. Since the Hornets left, I haven't followed them, so I can't remember who they drafted next. However, they made the playoffs the year they returned to New Orleans. Had it not been for injuries, they would have hosted Oklahoma City's first ever NBA playoff game.

Westbrook may actually put Oklahoma City on a faster track than New Orleans in the same time frame.:clap:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

croco said:


> A bit off-topic, but tell other people online or offline about this place. There aren't a lot of forums for the OKC basketball team right now and you could always pride yourself with being the first or one of the first to join looking back in a few years.


This website is definitely the best online forum for everything NBA. And this particular OKC NBA forum has the potential to be very active and very successful. I agree with Croco; spread the word that this forum is here and you can make it your own.

G-Force


----------

